# Ready for Christmas?



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wettest muckiest day for a while and knee deep mud - but I wasn't to know that when I booked Kiki in for a Christmas clean up at the local 'Not Just Poodles' grooming place...
She looks, feels and smells lovely - although it won't last long, the next walk we go on she is going to come back bedraggled and filthy. 
She came home from the groomers with her Christmas bow and a little bag of home made dog bics!
Lucky girl!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Marzi she looks very pretty in that bow! A Christmas angel! What a treat after all the muck and rain! x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Kiki is looking gorgeous, so glossy!! Is that her licking her lips after eating the dog biscuits in the first pic?!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Such a cutie!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

I hate this weather. I went for a run with muttley today and we both came back looking like drowned rats!! Muttleys bathed and I'm showered and we are both looking much better well until the next walk! Haha


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

That little pink bow is just the cutest


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Kiki looks gorgeous, shame the weather is so crap. Has she got a coat or fleece to wear?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

_'Kiki looks gorgeous, shame the weather is so crap. Has she got a coat or fleece to wear?'_
Oh yes she has some waterproof overalls, which aren't brilliant as she manages to pull one front leg up the sleeve... She also has an equafleece which is brilliant and I am amazed how dry she stays when wearing it - even when it is really wet!
_
'Kiki is looking gorgeous, so glossy!! Is that her licking her lips after eating the dog biscuits in the first pic?!'_
- absolutely yes - she had to be bribed to sit close to the tinsel!

Thanks for all your kind comments - Kiki is a total sweetie and I love her!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awwww Kiki what a cutie! she looks beautiful marzi! those home made biscuits look like they were yummy  with the way she's licking her lips. Great pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Still maintaining Kiki in all her post groomed fluffyness - totally gorgeous!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Kiki looks fab as always and all set for the festivities 

LOVE her bow

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi, KiKi is just gorgeous! What a pretty girl! I love her fluffy look! What a gorgeous doggy!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just noticed the additonal photos! Your definitely advertising the Cava here Marzi! She is just lovely..


----------

